# Manjaro keine Soundausgabe



## Stickwell (20. Dezember 2015)

Hi alle zusammen,

ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich hab nachdem ich Manjaro installiert habe, habe ich  die Updates installiert. Nachdem ich am nächsten Tag meinen Pc hochgefahren habe, hatte ich auf einmal keinen Sound mehr. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Ich wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (21. Dezember 2015)

Sry, habe es jetzt erst gesehen. 

Was für ein Manjaro hast du denn drauf ? KDE ? XFCE ? Gnome ? Sonnst was ? 

Hast du eine Mute taste auf der Tastatur oder soetwas ? Hast du PulseAudio ?

Generisch kann ich erstmal sagen, suche nach Audio, Volume/Lautstärke oder Sound in der Searchbar deiner oberfläche und schau dich im menü mal um ob du was findest. Ansonsten Pulse Audio neu installieren oder direkt Alsa benutzen...
Mein Tipp wäre, dass entweder Mute stuck ist oder die standard Ausgabe auf ein falsches Gerät gestellt ist.


----------



## Stickwell (24. Dezember 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Sry, habe es jetzt erst gesehen.
> 
> Was für ein Manjaro hast du denn drauf ? KDE ? XFCE ? Gnome ? Sonnst was ?
> 
> ...



sorry, dass ich jetzt auch so spät antworte. ._. Ich hab aktuell die xfce edition drinnen. Auf Mute steht der Regler nicht, sonst wäre ich selber drauf gekommen  

aktuell läuft Pulseaudio auf dem Pc. ^^

und wie installiere ich Alsa? Ich hab noch nie zuvor mit Arch bzw. Pacman gearbeitet und kenne daher nur Pacman -S und -R :o


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Dezember 2015)

Ganz gut wäre die ausgabe dieser Commands:

inxi -Fzx
aplay -l 


Wenn es einmal funktioniert hat würde ich zuerst in Pulsaudio schauen. Also der ton ist an laut Desktopanzeige ? 
Dann würde ich beim troubleshooting bei Pulsaudio anfangen. Alsa hast du schon installiert, Pulseaudio ist eine Middleware die die Bedienung erleichtert. 

Wenn ja, hast du mal geschaut, ob Pulsaudio die korrekte Ausgabe angewählt hat ? Das Menü dafür müsstest du wie gesagt unter Settings sound o.ä finden oder direkt nach Sound, Audio oder so suchen. 

Solltest du es nicht finden 
	
	



```
pavucontrol
```
 im Terminal ausführen.
Sollte das nicht gehen 
	
	



```
xfce4-mixer
```
 ausführen. 
Sollte es das nicht geben: 
	
	



```
sudo pacman -S pavucontrol
```
  / oder 
	
	



```
sudo pacman -S xfce4-mixer
```
 um es zu installieren. 

*Edit: gerade gesehen, der xfce4-mixer kann nicht das output device auswählen... also auf jeden fall pavucontrol installieren und dort probieren. (Sry habe selbst kein xfce mehr )
*
Sound abspielen lassen und mal zwischen den Einträgen hin und her schalten. 

Wenn das nix bringt pulseaudio ersteinmal neu installieren, dazu 
	
	



```
sudo pacman -Rs pulseaudio
```
 und wieder 
	
	



```
sudo pacman -S pulseaudio
```
Auch der xfce4-mixer/ pavucontrol (also nur das interface) macht vlt. probleme wenn er verwendet wird... auch einfach neuinstallieren. 

Aber wenn es einmal funktioniert hat dürfe es nicht nötig sein alles über Alsa oder oss zu steuern.

Edit2: Ich habe gerade erst drann gedacht auch hier code tags zu benutzen bitte nicht lynchen. 
Edit3: Außerdem kann ich dir bei Problemen nur das Manjaro Forum ans herz legen, da gibt es auch ein spezifisches Forum für die xfce Version https://de.manjaro.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=cc81ogjm1kpnii9nv54h8e17b6&board=16.0


----------



## Stickwell (25. Dezember 2015)

okay. Das ist jetzt total seltsam. Ich hab mir die 32 Bit fassung in ner VM installiert, weil ich grad xubuntu 32 bit drauf hab, updates gemacht und keine Soundprobleme. O.o


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Dezember 2015)

Stickwell schrieb:


> okay. Das ist jetzt total seltsam. Ich hab mir die 32 Bit fassung in ner VM installiert, weil ich grad xubuntu 32 bit drauf hab, updates gemacht und keine Soundprobleme. O.o



Wie gesagt am wahrscheinlichsten ist es, dass Pulseaudio deine Grafikkarte z.B als Ausgabegerät angewählt hat... Das dürfe wirklich nicht mehr sein. Aber alles andere ist rätselraten.


----------



## Stickwell (25. Dezember 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wie gesagt am wahrscheinlichsten ist es, dass Pulseaudio deine Grafikkarte z.B als Ausgabegerät angewählt hat... Das dürfe wirklich nicht mehr sein. Aber alles andere ist rätselraten.



ich werd da auch noch mal die Tage nachschauen und mich hier nochmal melden. Schade, dass Manjaro arg probleme macht. Eigentlich gefällt mir die Distri sehr


----------

